# LGB plastic track #100



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

A guy on a local auction site is offering plastic LGB track. On the bottom it's marked: Lehman No. 100. 
Even a turnout is included.
The track comes from LGB battery powered trainsets (from the mid 70's / 80's). 

It would be a cheap alternative for me as I ride RC trains.
Does somebody know if those plastic LGB tracks can stand the great (West European) outdoors?


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

This is the one:


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Don't know if anyone was following this one but I decided NOT to buy them. 
Perhaps they are usefull for outdoor use but the main reason is a very simple one: plastic rails don't have the 'clacka-di-clack' sound of the metal wheels on the metal tracks! ;-) 
I know, could have figure that one out earlier, but I just thought of it... 

However, I'm playing now with the idea of a little round of 35 mm plastic track for my scratchbuild trolley (once build as Christmas project) and steamlocomotive. All plastic wheels... I have a lot of 35 mm plastic track (the one that goes arround the Christmas tree) so why not use it outside.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

UV resistance for one thin Paul....if it is not UV resistant, in can disolve shortly. That may be a problem with the 35mm tracki, and may or may not be with the Lehmann battery track. I will e-mail the battery train guru I know. 

Train Li are selling some plastic rail that is reportedly UV resistant.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Thanks for your reply Garret. 
I think you are right about the non- UV resistancy of the cheap (China made) tracks... I think I put a piece outside for a few months (now the summer is comming up) and see what happens. 
Althoug, I'm still curious about how the LGB track is (just nice to know) so if you get some answers about that I would like to know too ;-)


----------

